# Chandeleur Island Trip



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im got invited on a "free" four day fishing trip to the Chandeleur Islands and that area next Thursday through Sunday. Im taking four of my LED flounder lights for me, my girlfriend, the guide and his wife to use and we hope to get some fishing in as well if the weather permits. 
If any of you have been there, what can I expect and/or need to know about the area?
I am super stoked to have the opportunity to fish this area since I have been fishing only in Texas all my life. My girlfriend is going to be wade fishing for her first time and walking and gigging for her third time. We have 547 miles of road to travel Wednesday to get there (if my GPS, map and internal compass do not fail me.) I want to be prepared for what lies ahead. These guys say they do not specifically target redfish but stick mainly to trout and flounder because redfish are so prevalent in that area. 


-mac-


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

MAC, way cool man!!. i know a few that have been there. yes the reds are everywhere, really cant say about the rest except i wish i was GOING TOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Sweet. On my list to do.

>E


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tight lines! Only people of good standing get invited on trips like these!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

If you can't make it for some reason...I will gladly go down there myself and deliver the bad news and "TRY" to work something out for you for a later date! 


...that is the least I could do for my very best good friend.


----------



## baystealth2430 (Jun 5, 2012)

Watch out for the sharks. I saw more sharks while there than anywhere else I have ever been. There were so many that we actually started fishing for them half way through our second day. We caught them till we were just wore out. Great trip by the way. Also lots of really big stingrays also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

baystealth2430 said:


> Watch out for the sharks. I saw more sharks while there than anywhere else I have ever been. There were so many that we actually started fishing for them half way through our second day. We caught them till we were just wore out. Great trip by the way. Also lots of really big stingrays also.


Yeah, he made me aware of this, im used to being around decent sized bulls in west matagorda bay. My girlfriend on the other hand is as good as in the boat the rest of the trip if she finds out or sees one. 
Im chomping at the bit, the next three days are going to creep by. 
Ill post up a report and pics and all that for you guys.

-mac-


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Best of luck to ya. Chandeleur Island trip is on my bucket list to do with my son fishing beside me.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I fished there on a trip we made in a float plane. What a trip. Dern near got the plane stuck when he ran it up on the beach. the floats had wheels, but they were minimal in loose sand. That woulda been nice. One of the highlights was buzzing Rudy Grigar's setup out there when were flying over the leeward side of the island. He had a neat cabin boat that he basically lived on. Fishing a gut during tidal flow was really cool til one of my buds had his stringer absconded by a shark. Really a memorable place to fish. Good luck

saltie dawg


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

saltie dawg said:


> I fished there on a trip we made in a float plane. What a trip. Dern near got the plane stuck when he ran it up on the beach. the floats had wheels, but they were minimal in loose sand. That woulda been nice. One of the highlights was buzzing Rudy Grigar's setup out there when were flying over the leeward side of the island. He had a neat cabin boat that he basically lived on. Fishing a gut during tidal flow was really cool til one of my buds had his stringer absconded by a shark. Really a memorable place to fish. Good luck
> 
> saltie dawg


Well luckily were running out there on a larger boat, not a float plane. If the weather cooperates it should be a great trip. 
Your LEDS shipped yesterday. Should be to your mailbox by wednesday. Thanks again!

-mac-


----------



## J0E (Apr 25, 2012)

I talk to old shrimpers and mechanics here in MS that remember Rudy&#8230;kind of neat to hear their stories. 

Advice, bring a camera, plenty of sun screen, and a long stringer. Can't stress enough about the sharks&#8230;and I would not compare to fishing Greens or Cotton bayou in West Matagorda. When they come out to feed the sharks are bigger and more plentiful here. I'm not saying to wade because I do all the time there, just pick your spots. If you see a dozen or so big sharks thrashing about, stay in the boat and drift or move somewhere else. 

Fishing is good just about anywhere there, floundering ought to be good (I haven't tried yet). A few weeks ago in about a 20 min wade on the south side of shrimp boat cut I had seen 5 flounder swim off from my feet. Oh yeah, and bring a rain coat, the weather man is calling for 40-60% along the MS coast thurs - weekend. Winds will still be favorable.

Is the guide local?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, Hes a local guide that doesn't advertise on the internet, only by word of mouth. Hes super cool and i hope to be fishing with him a few times a year from now on.

I know the weather may get crappy but you never know, 60% chance of rain may be just partly cloudy the way the weather reports have been lately. Hopefully the weather will hold so we can make it out every day. 
Its a long trip to be sitting around drinking beer but oh well...if i based my life around a weather forecast i'd probably miss out on lots of great adventures! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Good luck brother. I just booked my trip for next year. It is a bucket list thing for me.


----------



## J0E (Apr 25, 2012)

Couldn't agree with you more Smackdaddy! Good luck out there! It's a trip of a life time.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My girlfriend on the other hand is as good as in the boat the rest of the trip if she finds out or sees one.
> -


Take some sunscreen for her, she can catch fish outa the boat, too. I was over there 2 weekends ago and it was shark city. They wont bother you if you dont bother them, but still...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks tailshot, im having to weigh all my options here, shes not having any part of sharks if she sees one. I can only imagine of one swims by and were wading, she will climb me like a cat in a tree. She almost drowned me in the surf last summer when i reeled in a two foot bonnet head. Hilarious! 
I cant wait


-mac-


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Dude, how awesome, ya'll have a good time and be safe. I'm sure your guide won't put you in a dangerous situation. Be sure to take pics, that is one of my bucketlist trips as well....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I may be in danger of drinkin some beer if anything! I can always pull out early and hit sabine and see my bro in law, neices nephews and sisters on the way back. 


-mac-


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Was on my bucket list too! Our group went back right before Katrina hit....was a trip of a lifetime! Don't wanna beat the shark thing up but when you have a 9 footer nibbling on your drift sock in three feet of water there is a pucker factor! Be really careful if you decide to wade the surf side....so many sharks out there we never did bring a trout in before it was inhaled! Enjoy....it is a trip of a lifetime! Take lots of pics....that was my only regret!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*Islands*

Its not the rain, but the thunder I would be afraid of. You are about 30 miles out in open water. Not gonna be a good boat ride if the winds start churning. Its been crappy weather since saturday down here in southeast la.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been there 3 times, with only one time being outstanding and that was before Katrina demolished the islands. Went back again after Katrina and all that was left were sand bars and poor fishing. It is more hype than anything else, not to be a kill joy but your are better off fishing Calcasieu.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I just went out on the Jokas Wild a couple months ago. Brown's Pink Flappin Devil was the ticket for me. Caught LOTS of fish. As much as I enjoy wading, I just don't have the cajones to do it out there. I can't tell you how many stingrays we drifted over that were the size of Volkswagens.

I'll have to disagree with the fishing being more 'hype' than anything else. The topography of the islands themselves have of course been drastically changed, but the fishing is hotter than ever! We absolutely slaughtered the reds and trout and easily got the entire boat's limit, no problem.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I appreciate the input guys! Keep em coming, just havin some fun...

Im not worried about sharks, i eat bull shark sandwiches with 200# stingrays for bread every morning with croaker jelly on the side. 
I know better than it being all hype, maybe you went on a bad day and if i went to calcasieu id be turning down a trip i got invited on, thats not my style. I can fish calcasieu or sabine with my BIL any time.
Not worried about a little chop or rain either, going on a 24' yellowfin and if it rains we can board one of the motherships to wait it out. 
This guy is going to take care of us, im ready to get out there. 
I gotta use this one again, it fits this reply well!








-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I appreciate the input guys! Keep em coming, just havin some fun...
> 
> Im not worried about sharks, i eat bull shark sandwiches with 200# stingrays for bread every morning with croaker jelly on the side.
> I know better than it being all hype, maybe you went on a bad day and if i went to calcasieu id be turning down a trip i got invited on, thats not my style. I can fish calcasieu or sabine with my BIL any time.
> ...


lmao! you potlicked my picture!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree on the sharks, except for in the surf at the Chandeleurs......that is a no go for me. Thrashing a stringer in the bay is one thing, but those big boys out there play for keeps and are big enough to back it up. If I can't reach them from the sand on the surf side I don't fish. Wade all day on the back sides, it is cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Boom! That JUST happened! 

I saw it on here before that so i potlicked a potlicker. I should get a medal


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

HydraSports said:


> I agree on the sharks, except for in the surf at the Chandeleurs......that is a no go for me. Thrashing a stringer in the bay is one thing, but those big boys out there play for keeps and are big enough to back it up. If I can't reach them from the sand on the surf side I don't fish. Wade all day on the back sides, it is cool.


This ol boys not going to feed us to the sharks. I know better than taunting sharks too. Ill just hold my stringer out of the water if i see one comin at em

-mac-


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boom! That JUST happened!
> 
> I saw it on here before that so i potlicked a potlicker. I should get a medal
> 
> -mac-


:dance:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This ol boys not going to feed us to the sharks. I know better than taunting sharks too. Ill just hold my stringer out of the water if i see one comin at em
> 
> -mac-


Got it. Hope yall have the trip of a lifetime. It can happen out there. I stood in one spot and caught a trip limit of nice specks. Another trip, several stood in one gut and caught limits of specks and reds. Awesome place on earth.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*Chandeluers*

You will have a great trip. The fishing since katrina has just gotten better each year. Last years three trips were the best in over 10 years. Our May trip was limits the first morning on a three day trip. June was almost as good but the sharks were terrible in the surf. We lost 5 stringers in two days in the surf. One 6 or 7 footer came up out of the water on a stinger took 9 trout 3 reds cork and all in motion. Cork never popped back up. Scared the hell out of us but was something to see. Take extra baits and jigs. The sharks will hit them on occasion. Good Luck !!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I appreciate the input guys! Keep em coming, just havin some fun...
> 
> Im not worried about sharks, i eat bull shark sandwiches with 200# stingrays for bread every morning with croaker jelly on the side.
> I know better than it being all hype, maybe you went on a bad day and if i went to calcasieu id be turning down a trip i got invited on, thats not my style. I can fish calcasieu or sabine with my BIL any time.
> ...


LOL.... This coming from the same guy I fish with in Matty that BANKS 25" black tips!!!! Bahahahahahahah yeah right bro!!!!! But, good luck on your trip.... He ain't so big and bad don't let him fool you guys.:biggrin:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> LOL.... This coming from the same guy I fish with in Matty that BANKS 25" black tips!!!! Bahahahahahahah yeah right bro!!!!! But, good luck on your trip.... He ain't so big and bad don't let him fool you guys.:biggrin:


Boy, i was catching 6-8 foot sharks out of that same surf when you were still chunking dead shrimp with a zebco 808...puhhhllleeeze! 
If we have to postpone our trip to mississippi theresa and i are going to the matty surf.

-mac-


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im got invited on a "free" four day fishing trip to the Chandeleur Islands and that area next Thursday through Sunday. Im taking four of my LED flounder lights for me, my girlfriend, the guide and his wife to use and we hope to get some fishing in as well if the weather permits.
> If any of you have been there, what can I expect and/or need to know about the area?
> I am super stoked to have the opportunity to fish this area since I have been fishing only in Texas all my life. My girlfriend is going to be wade fishing for her first time and walking and gigging for her third time. We have 547 miles of road to travel Wednesday to get there (if my GPS, map and internal compass do not fail me.) I want to be prepared for what lies ahead. These guys say they do not specifically target redfish but stick mainly to trout and flounder because redfish are so prevalent in that area.
> 
> -mac-


Good Luck Smack!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mikereds said:


> Good Luck Smack!!!!


Thanks mike!

-mac-


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I won't be far from you mac, I'll be in venice tuna fishing from the 13th - 15th. Good luck!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

good luck you guys! :cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Best of luck to ya'll. Chandeleur Island Fishing is Awesome.


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

C Islands are great. You will catch more fish wade fishing however fishing from skiffs is also fun. It is not uncommon to catch 40+ trout/day on topwaters for a group of waders. There are some awesome trout at Free Mason Island to the South but stay out of the water there, sharks will nearly beach themselves chasing hooked trout and they are big.
Founder giging is also good under the right conditions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kosta said:


> C Islands are great. You will catch more fish wade fishing however fishing from skiffs is also fun. It is not uncommon to catch 40+ trout/day on topwaters for a group of waders. There are some awesome trout at Free Mason Island to the South but stay out of the water there, sharks will nearly beach themselves chasing hooked trout and they are big.
> Founder giging is also good under the right conditions.


We are wading only, 24' yellowfin. 
Hitting freemason and chandy for sure. I know about the sharks but im goin for it. Joe knows whats up. Thanks for the input!

-mac-


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...extField2=-89.35670&site=all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Friday is the day thats supposed to be decent and conditions deteriorate saturday snd sunday but who knows...crossing my fingers. Wish it was today and tomorrow now


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boy, i was catching 6-8 foot sharks out of that same surf when you were still chunking dead shrimp with a zebco 808...puhhhllleeeze!
> If we have to postpone our trip to mississippi theresa and i are going to the matty surf.
> 
> -mac-


Lol, good luck with this weather tard.... And Plz you're only 2 yrs older than me.... Lol get over it. Quit Lying to these folks!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Lol, good luck with this weather tard.... And Plz you're only 2 yrs older than me.... Lol get over it. Quit Lying to these folks!!! Hahahahaha


Hmmmm, thanks i guess?!?

-mac-


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol this outta get good.....where the blue dolphins @.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

StoryTeller said:


> Lol this outta get good.....where the blue dolphins @.


Been good, u done missed most of it!!! Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

StoryTeller said:


> Lol this outta get good.....where the blue dolphins @.


Haha, i remember those days. Quit hijacking my thread boys...lata

-mac-


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Ill jack whatever I want. You think cause you got a million post and fool all these people on here u make the rules.....c'mon dude....cant wait till me n chance hit up that honey hole....ill make sure everyone on here knows we are going there too


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

StoryTeller said:


> Ill jack whatever I want. You think cause you got a million post and fool all these people on here u make the rules.....c'mon dude....cant wait till me n chance hit up that honey hole....ill make sure everyone on here knows we are going there too


Ahaha! I love it! 
Almost there, had to stop for a steak.

-mac-


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Have a good time Smack be safe keep us posted.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Almost there, had to stop for a steak.
> 
> -mac-


Was it blackend?


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

That is 2COOL. It's on my Bucket list for sure.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Post pics


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes ill post some pics tomorrow evening. Was crossing the long bridges over the louisiana swamp and i had my window down and heard "choot im clint, choot that big gator clint!!!"
Looked out over the concrete guardrail and about 100 feet out on the right side was ol troy and clint from swamp people snatching a big ol gator into that old aluminum skiff....
Im full of it but it could have happened!
Going floundering tonight. Lata 


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

StoryTeller said:


> Ill jack whatever I want. You think cause you got a million post and fool all these people on here u make the rules.....c'mon dude....cant wait till me n chance hit up that honey hole....ill make sure everyone on here knows we are going there too


Lol, which one? My bad *** honey hole or chandelier islands?


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

StoryTeller said:


> Ill jack whatever I want. You think cause you got a million post and fool all these people on here u make the rules.....c'mon dude....cant wait till me n chance hit up that honey hole....ill make sure everyone on here knows we are going there too


Ps.... Mac only knows one of my honey holes. No more than that..... Lol


----------



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

*Chandeleur Island Chain.island with sharks that*

Hey Mac you guys are in for a real treat if the weather co-operates. It's been several yrs since my last trip there but it was very memorable. We waded Cat Island, Lost Island and several that I can't remember the name, but all held fish for us. I'm gettin on in years now and have a bum leg but I hope to get back for one more try at the trout there. We had a difficult time at one of the islands with sharks ambushing our trout after hook up. Nothing like reeling in the first :texasflag6 inches of a 26 inch trout, but that's life in the fast lane. L O L. Once that happens a time or two and blood gets in the water it's likely time to boat up and move along. Don't know if making shorter casts would help the situation. My wading buddy found out the hard way about the jelly fish in the area. I could see him out of the corner of my eye and he made a vertical leap and let out a hoop and holler that likely sent all the fish in the area scattering. He was in pain and was sweating profusely but I must say he manned up pretty well and continued casting. He had a large whelp on the inside of the thigh that was unbelievable. I'm sure your friend there has some tricks to prevent the shark from taking the catch and maybe you can pass it on to us when you return. Til then tight lines.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Ps.... Mac only knows one of my honey holes. No more than that..... Lol


Im just giving mac hell since he is the all knowing, and lets everyone know everything about everything


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We took off friday morning at about 5:30 am and headed out to the islands crossing fairly rough seas but it was not too bad after the first twenty miles. 
Hit up a grassy island in the middle of chandy and joe caught a 20" trout second or third cast, i caught a small smack shortly thereafter and a couple more trout were boated and we moved on. The tide lulled and we headed to freemason island and i caught a small black tip and we had no luck there without tide movement so we caught some snapper bait and headed about twenty miles out and hopped from rig to rig and caught a few snapper. We headed back in and hit a few more islands and i caught a redfish but the tide was not moving much bait around so we stopped by a couple of the mother ships (the VI and jokas wild) and the guys were either offshore or island hopping. I saw railbird out there with his tower boat on the south end. Ran back in around 6 pm after running about 280 miles and burning 76 gallons of gas but we got to see a lot of the islands and had a great time! We are definitely planning another trip in a couple of months. Joe and Tara are great folks and we had a blast with them. Hopefully early september will be the next trip for us, it was absolutely beautiful and im hooked.


-mac-


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*your gonna freak!*

It's frickin awesome! I've fished the chandy's six times and the fishing action is just incredible!

simply said....."Smack" your going just freak out when you finally get out there in the thick of em!!!!

speckcaster


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Leaving out Sunday for three days on my first trip. We will be on the Due South. Can't wait looks like the weather tides and moon are in our favor. If anyone has been recently, what is the hot colors for plastics? I have several top waters any several plastics but I don't want to be without "the color"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Very Cool, sounds like a fun trip. 
t


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Leaving out Sunday for three days on my first trip. We will be on the Due South. Can't wait looks like the weather tides and moon are in our favor. If anyone has been recently, what is the hot colors for plastics? I have several top waters any several plastics but I don't want to be without "the color"


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback on fishing the Chandeleurs off of "Southern Way"?


----------

